

Amazon to resurrect kozmo.com's idea with 1-hr delivery in NYC - redgrange
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/08/us-amazon-com-delivery-idUSKBN0JM2EU20141208

======
redgrange
Here's the eDreams documentary on kozmo on youtube if you're interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY8WoDKUKP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY8WoDKUKP8)

